# How should one dress for an interview?



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

As I understand it,  most places will not be impressed if you show up in cargo pants and black boots. 

I'll admit,  I don't like slacks (mostly the lack of pockets and how tight they are) and I'm not really a fan of blouses.

Would a nice pair of jeans, cowboys boots and a pearl snap buttondown be sufficient for looking nice? (I'm in Texas,  for reference).

I'd forgo the hat. (Unfortunately)

Supposing slacks are the way to go, (I'd have to go shopping, yuck), what kind of shoes go with that? I only have boots and 1 pair of tennis shoes. Thigh high suede, walking boots,  old walking boots,  shin high snow rated hunting boots,  cowboy boots,  EMS workboots...

Also,  if hair is barely shoulder length,  should it be put up?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 20, 2019)

if you are a guy, go shopping, buy a pair of nice slacks. Every man should own at least one pair of dress pants that fit.  Ditto dress shoes.

I would imagine the same rules apply for women, but I really don't know.  But the internet knows all....









						Tips for Women on What to Wear to a Job Interview
					

Here are some tips on what to wear to a job interview for women. These outfits and accessories will show you how to make the best impression.




					www.thebalancecareers.com
				








						What Kind of Business Suit Should You Wear for an Interview?
					

What Kind of Business Suit Should You Wear for an Interview?. Business casual and casual Fridays have become the norm in many workplaces. Some organizations are moving to an entirely casual work environment every day of the week. However, suggested attire for interviews has remained relatively...




					work.chron.com
				











						Men's and Women's Dress Codes for Formal and Casual Job Interviews
					

How to dress for a job interview, including appropriate attire for an interview for employment for men and women for both formal and casual job interviews.




					www.thebalancecareers.com
				








						How to Dress for a Warehouse Job
					

If you are starting a new job at a warehouse and are used to office jobs, you may need to go out and purchase clothing specifically for your warehouse job. Clothes for a warehouse job need to be durable and allow you freedom of movement.




					careertrend.com
				








						how should woman dress for an interview at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




Avoid anything EMS.  no cargo pants, no work boots, no uniform attire at all. 

In general, I would avoid jeans, avoid cowboy boots, and definitely the hat.  skip the pearl snap buttons downs.  Go buy a real blouse, with real buttons, some dress pants or skirt (look at the links above, they are written by people more knowledgeable than I about women's details).  Even if you only wear it to interviews, you have that stuff in your closet for when you need it.  

You're trying to make a good, positive, and professional impression, to someone who doesn't know you, and convince them to hire you instead of everyone else who is applying.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 20, 2019)

Neat, clean business attire is what you need. Your outfit is an early indicator of your judgment.

You want to project a mature, responsible demeanor. There are plenty of ways to do that; cargo pants, sneakers and hiking boots are not among them. A conservative blouse with slacks sounds fine. You don't have to like wearing them. I never enjoyed wearing a tie, but sometimes I had to. Maybe you can borrow items you don't have. Just make sure they fit.

No, shoulder length hair does not have to be worn up.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 20, 2019)

When in doubt, suit up. If it's a public agency, always wear a suit. Private agencies vary, but it definitely looks more professional.  Written tests, physicals, all a different story. But panel interviews or management, you can't go wrong.  Whether you like to wear it or not is irrelevant. Better to be overdressed than underdressed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> When in doubt, suit up. If it's a public agency, always wear a suit. Private agencies vary, but it definitely looks more professional.  Written tests, physicals, all a different story. But panel interviews or management, you can't go wrong.  Whether you like to wear it or not is irrelevant. Better to be overdressed than underdressed.



What if I wear something more "fancy" but then there's a physical they didn't tell me about? I mean,  I'll ask. But,  won't that be kind of weird?


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What if I wear something more "fancy" but then there's a physical they didn't tell me about? I mean,  I'll ask. But,  won't that be kind of weird?


 Most reputable agencies will be up front about it. If you're worried about it, throw a set of gym gear in the car.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What if I wear something more "fancy" but then there's a physical they didn't tell me about? I mean,  I'll ask. But,  won't that be kind of weird?


Bring a change of clothes.  Keep it in your car.

The way you dress for an interview is a lot different than the way you dress for an agility test or any physical activity.   If you are going for an interview, dress up. if you are going for physical exam, dress for the part.  if they are going to interview you after your agility exam, dress for the agility exam; they won't care what you are wearing.

However, you can always ask them ahead of time what their interview process involves.  Most will tell you if it involves physical activity,written exam, scenario, or just a panel interview.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What if I wear something more "fancy" but then there's a physical they didn't tell me about? I mean,  I'll ask. But,  won't that be kind of weird?



Not only that, but you might get a flat tire on the way and smudge your slacks. 

Seriously, I suggest you focus on the unanimous replies you got to your original question and resolve to work around whatever else happens -- sort of like in EMS.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm probably just getting overly worked up.  Sigh. I have a lot riding on this.  Have to remind myself to breathe.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm probably just getting overly worked up.  Sigh. I have a lot riding on this.  Have to remind myself to breathe.



That's understandable. Let me give you some other suggestions to consider. 

Try thinking of the interview as a two-way street. If you're conscientious, compassionate and reliable, you're offering prospective employers something of value: yourself. Yes, it's a buyer's market, but your good qualities still count.

Do your best to look professional. Arrive early. Be respectful but not fawning. Ask a good question or two. Be honest, but don't answer questions that aren't asked. Act like you want to work there. Deal with the unexpected as best you can. That's pretty much all you can do. If you don't get the job, there'll be others.

Good luck.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 20, 2019)

Business dress. Period.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2019)

@DragonClaw Just took a peek at your profile - female. 

So yeah - 

dress pants
nice blouse
jacket if you have one, but not required
hair down is fine
not a lot of makeup
_Warning: Rambling ahead..._

First impressions are a real thing. During an interview process, every moment you're "on stage". From the moment you pull into the agency parking lot, step out of your vehicle, walk into the building, see the receptionist, etc., you're being watched. If someone is getting ready to enter the building at the same time, hold the door open for them and say hello. It might just be the person who will be interviewing you.  If someone opens the door for you, say thank you.

While in the waiting room, sit up straight, don't stare at your phone, be aware of what is going on around you. If you have a portfolio, keep it on your lap. It'll give you something to do with your hands. You can also write down interview tips in it to review while you're waiting. 

Anyone and everyone you see, smile at them. Always sir and ma'am, always 'yes' and 'no', not 'yeah' or 'nah'. Combine them when answering questions (yes ma'am). When they offer you a seat, say thank you sir/ma'am.

Don't be in a rush to answer questions. It's okay to take a few seconds to form the answer in your head before speaking. Don't lie, ever. 

Remember to shake hands when you meet someone. Have a good firm but pleasant handshake.

Have two to three questions ready to ask about the agency. "What separates you from the other agencies in the area?" "What is the on-boarding process like?" Questions like that. After all that, if they don't offer the information, you should ask what the next step in the process is. That way you know what to expect.

Finally, if you are given a business card, drop an email later that day thanking them for the opportunity to interview. Tell them you are very interested in a position with them and look forward to hearing back from them.

_/ramble_


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> @DragonClaw Just took a peek at your profile - female.
> 
> So yeah -
> 
> ...



Yeah.  I mean,  I don't mind wearing a suit, I mean,  lady suits are a thing,  right? But my dad's isn't going to fit me,  lol. 

But,  for jackets, I'm not sure if what I've got will match dress clothes.  Two thick hunting jackets (camo), four trench coats,  4 rain jackets. One's plain and all black. I'm debating wearing that once. 

I don't actually own makeup aside from costume/Halloween makeup (someone has to help me with it.  I don't know how to use it) and that's all crazy colors anyway. I hope no makeup is okay,  too. It's not expected, is it?

I'm good at looking people in the eye,  having a firm handshake and the yes sir no sir stuff.  I got hit too much to not say sir or ma'am. 

And if anything,  I'm brutally honest to my detriment.  I'm a terrible liar and my face reveals what I'm thinking to a degree. I have a terrible poker face.  I don't bother lying. I'll have to hold back answers to questions they don't ask. 

And thank you for all the information everyone. I'll put it to good use. To my chargrin, I'll have to go clothes shopping. Wish me luck.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> But, for jackets, I'm not sure if what I've got will match dress clothes. Two thick hunting jackets (camo), four trench coats, 4 rain jackets. One's plain and all black. I'm debating wearing that once.


No rain jackets, hunting jackets or the sort. Wear a suit jacket.

I know shopping may be a pain, but remember this: you're going to spend an hour shopping and maybe a hundred dollars on clothes that will in turn, bring you in an annual salary, pay your bills, put a roof over your head, and food in your stomach. What you spend on clothes you'll probably make back in the first day or two of work.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> No rain jackets, hunting jackets or the sort. Wear a suit jacket.
> 
> I know shopping may be a pain, but remember this: you're going to spend an hour shopping and maybe a hundred dollars on clothes that will in turn, bring you in an annual salary, pay your bills, put a roof over your head, and food in your stomach. What you spend on clothes you'll probably make back in the first day or two of work.



Ergh. 

No,  I know it will be worth it.  I'm just seeing if it was avoidable and it's unanimously not.  

Yeah, oh boy.  And I'm not on good terms with female family members that live with me or even in the same town. I get tired if the insults, theft,  aggression, alcoholism and addiction from them. It's uh,  it's fun times. 

So,  sorry I come on here seeming like an ignorant child. I really do appreciate all the advice I've been given.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah, oh boy.  And I'm not on good terms with female family members that live with me or even in the same town. I get tired if the insults, theft,  aggression, alcoholism and addiction from them. It's uh,  it's fun times.


Don't take this the wrong way, but nobody cares.  Everyone has a past, but you can't let it affect your future, especially if you it gives people a negative impression of you.  Your support structure might not be what you want it to be growing up, but you can't let it define you or permit it to cause you problems in your career.  Everyone has a past, and some might be even worse than yours.






Go to a store, and find a saleswoman (yes, i said woman in this area, because they are likely more helpful with women fashion than most men).  Tell then what you need, and why you need it, and let them bring you options.  I guarantee, you aren't the first person to be in this situation, and you won't be the last.  Ask random people in the store what they think of your attire, as they will judge you just like any prospective interviewer.  As @Chimpie said, you need a dress jacket, not a rain, hunting, or whatever exterior coat.  buy it once, keep it in your closet for special occasions.  It will pay off in the long term.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 20, 2019)

Lots of great advice here. Social Media: Clean it up if you have it. I look folks up on FB or whatever a lot just to see what they do and say over social media. Wash your car and clean out the inside. Dr. C  used to ask people if their car was clean inside/out and if they said yes he'd go out and look. If you lied about your car being clean you didn't get into school.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Lots of great advice here. Social Media: Clean it up if you have it. I look folks up on FB or whatever a lot just to see what they do and say over social media. Wash your car and clean out the inside. Dr. C  used to ask people if their car was clean inside/out and if they said yes he'd go out and look. If you lied about your car being clean you didn't get into school.



What if it was dirty and you told the truth?

I cleaned mine once already,  will do it again to tidy things up.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 21, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Lots of great advice here. Social Media: Clean it up if you have it. I look folks up on FB or whatever a lot just to see what they do and say over social media. Wash your car and clean out the inside. Dr. C  used to ask people if their car was clean inside/out and if they said yes he'd go out and look. If you lied about your car being clean you didn't get into school.


Many FD's do this, one around here gave specific instructions on where and how to park, went outside prior to the beginning of the test, made a list of the cars that were not done properly and then dismissed those people from the process.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2019)

It’s hard to believe that this is actually a question.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 21, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> Many FD's do this, one around here gave specific instructions on where and how to park, went outside prior to the beginning of the test, made a list of the cars that were not done properly and then dismissed those people from the process.


That is, without a doubt, one of the stupidest reasons to dismiss someone from the testing process.  There can be several reasons why they didn't park in the correct location (poor signage in the lot, directions were given in an unclear manner, or they were delivered a month ago and the applicant forgot because it's been so long), and to simply dismiss them without even asking for an explanation shows a clear lack of caring to their potential applicants, especially those who traveled great distances to apply for their department.  Also, while lying during your interview is bad (and likely valid grounds to end the hiring process), if @KingCountyMedic's medical director doesn't want to hire me because my car is dirty, because I have been working two jobs to support my family and chase after my toddler who loves making everything a mess, than that's not an agency that I would want to work for.  

however, when a FD has 100 applicants for every 1 spot, they have the luxury of being able to remove awesome candidates for trivially stupid reasons.  



NomadicMedic said:


> It’s hard to believe that this is actually a question


Why?   it's a valid question, and considering the OP has never worked in EMS, and is applying for her first EMS job, I can understand why she wanted to ask.

Many people don't know how to dress for an interview.  I had a person apply for a job where I work, guy in his 40-50.  15-20 years of experience.  On paper, looked like a great candidate.   He didn't get the job.  why?  because everyone else in the company wears a dress shirt and tie as their standard dress code (business formal), and he came in wearing slacks, a polo, and sneakers.

Many in EMS don't even know how to make a resume, and this includes people who have been in this field for 20+ years.  

She isn't the first person entering the workforce who needs advice on how to dress, and based on what I have seen, she isn't the only person who doesn't know how to dress for an interview, including many who have been in the workforce for decades.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s hard to believe that this is actually a question.





DrParasite said:


> Many people don't know how to dress for an interview.
> Many in EMS don't even know how to make a resume, and this includes people who have been in this field for 20+ years.
> She isn't the first person entering the workforce who needs advice on how to dress, and based on what I have seen, she isn't the only person who doesn't know how to dress for an interview, including many who have been in the workforce for decades.


Agree! And as a community, we should be here supporting them, not making snide comments.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry you feel this is snide. If an applicant isn't astute enough  to know that Google can answer the "how to dress for an interview" question I don't know what to tell you. 

This is so far beyond ridiculous that I'm just sitting over here laughing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 21, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sorry you feel this is snide. If an applicant isn't astute enough  to know that Google can answer the "how to dress for an interview" question I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> This is so far beyond ridiculous that I'm just sitting over here laughing.



A day without laughter is a day wasted. I'm happy you've found value in this conversation,  even if it's different than mine.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 21, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s hard to believe that this is actually a question.


I didn’t take this as snide or snarky. I think in general it speaks of societal changes as a whole. Personally, I find it more sad than laughable.

That an OP needs constant reassurance on basic things in life that perhaps should have been discussed throughout their youth says to me at some point my generation—or the one before me—has failed to institute basic life fundamentals.

Coming on here for guidance regarding this field? Sure. But always posting things that should have been discussed in an “outside- of-an-EMS-forum” platform, or that can easily be sought out prior to posting (in all fairness, I don’t know if this was done) just reaffirms my decision to focus my priorities on moments with our kids and family dinners every night that I am home for table top discussions.

Sorry for the rant everyone, carry on...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 21, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I didn’t take this as snide or snarky. I think in general it speaks of societal changes as a whole. Personally, I find it more sad than laughable.
> 
> That an OP needs constant reassurance on basic things in life that perhaps should have been discussed throughout their youth says to me at some point my generation—or the one before me—has failed to institute basic life fundamentals.
> 
> ...



I mean,  at school. They don't teach you about credit,  about how to write a check,  about managing money or debt,  how to interview or management techniques. They don't teach you about buying a car,  lemon laws,  how to tie a tie or anything of that nature. 

But mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell. 

My parents... a pretty hands off method of child rearing with somehow combining it with helicopter parenting. 

I can't cook,  do laundry,  turning on the oven was basically a capital offense. Be ready to run if you open the washer. But they were okay with us nearly killing each other hunger games style. 

Sorry I didn't get taught this.  But I can do some googling and ask for help of be okay with ignorance and then be even less prepared as time goes on. 

I'm not afraid of learning,  I'm afraid I'll be too embarrassed to ask the questions that need to be asked and I'll become like most other adults that are sedentary in life who lost their passion and got buried in failure. 

I've seen that enough to know that's no easy to go.  It's not living, it's dying. And I'll have plenty of dying to do once that time comes. So,  for now,  I do what I can.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 21, 2019)

This has turned into an unusual but worthwhile discussion. I think it relates to EMS, to the extent that we deal with patients and even partners who have some of the same disadvantages as the OP -- most notably, dysfunctional families (as the OP has described in several threads). I agree with VentMonkey that our first priority should be to make sure we're not compromising our dependents in any of those ways. Then we can consider how we come across to others and maybe make some adjustments.

I can think of a few good reasons for threads like this one: I believe the OP is sincere. I think she appreciates advice, even if it doesn't all make sense to her. And perhaps there are others out there who are going through some of the same things.


----------



## Peak (Aug 21, 2019)

I wore scrubs with spit up and Jordans to an interview once, and I got the Job. It was also an interview within our organization after I worked an over night in the peds ED. When I interviewed to work charge I was wearing gym shorts and a tshirt but we were also at the unit picnic.

I do think that you can overdress for an interview, if you are wearing a 3 piece suit or very formal dress for a staff position we are going to wonder about your decision making a bit. 

We also typically ask our outside clincial applicants to wear scrubs or EMS appropriate attire because we will schedule them to shadow whatever job they applied for four hours after our formal interview, although we tell them that we can provide scrubs if they still wish to dress up for the interview. We want to make sure that our applicants think that we are just as good of a fit for them as we are trying to see if they will be a good fit for us. 

If an organization is going to play games like sneaking out to your car to see how clean it is you probably do not want to work for them. If my truck is dirty because I just got back from the mountains or because my kids spilled their cheerios doesn't affect my ability to provide good patient care or community service.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 21, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> That an OP needs constant reassurance on basic things in life that perhaps should have been discussed throughout their youth says to me at some point my generation—or the one before me—has failed to institute basic life fundamentals.


Very fair point.  My mother got mad at my brothers and I one day and told us she wasn't doing our laundry anymore.  likely because we let it pile up to uncontrollable proportions.  So we learned how to use the washer and dryer (everything is washed on cold water, on regular setting, except jeans gets washed on regular heavy).  And we weren't happy about it.  But when I went to college, guess what, I knew how to do laundry.  But you asked me how to iron my shirt or pants, I would have no idea.  Still don't.

I didn't know how to cook until college, junior year, when I had my own apartment.  living in the dorms, there was no need, but when I got my own place, I learned some of the basics.  It wasn't that hard (and def not as hard as people often made it out to be), but I could cook enough to survive and not live on fast food.  Am I a world class chef? nope, but I can follow a recipe (side note: having pots and pans, a skillet, and a couple good knives are critical, and you can do a lot with aluminum foil).   

While I do think that there are some definite generational differences (and the current generation always says their generation is the best, and the new generation sucks or is not as good, and the previous generation says the same thing about the current generation, don't worry, @DragonClaw's will say the same about the next generation, has been happening for centuries), much of it boils down to how the previous generation raised the current generation..... something to keep in mind

My dad can't cook.  my step mom can't or doesn't cook.  They eat out a lot.  They are the previous generation, so take that for what it's worth.



DragonClaw said:


> I mean,  at school. They don't teach you about credit,  about how to write a check,  about managing money or debt,  how to interview or management techniques. They don't teach you about buying a car,  lemon laws,  how to tie a tie or anything of that nature.


Yep..... this is actually a common complaint, where school teaches you a lot of academic stuff that has little practical use in the real world, because that practical stuff was taught at home.









						Why Aren't More Schools Teaching Students How to Balance a Checkbook?
					

Would more schools be wise to carve out a little time to teach these important “adulting” skills before kids graduate and move on to college?




					www.intellectualtakeout.org
				











						Thrift & Minimalism
					

Get tips and techniques for thrifty living and learn about the relationship between frugality and sustainability.




					www.mnn.com
				











						Millennials Now Need Classes to Teach Them Basic Life Skills...
					






					pjmedia.com
				











						5 Important Life Skills That Should Be Taught in Schools
					

Forget the debate about the pros and cons of teaching life skills to students. Here are five reasons why it's important for schools to teach less about technology and more about marketability, skills, and humanity.




					soapboxie.com
				











						Why High Schools Should Be Teaching Life Skills | Education Lifeskills
					

Most of what curriculum covers throughout school focuses on academic information, with very few opportunities for students to focus on developing cognitive life skills. A primary purpose of high school is to prepare students for college or other further studies, but successful young adults must...




					www.educationlifeskills.com
				




 but some schools are trying to change that









						This High School Is Teaching Teens How to Change Tires and Other Normal Tasks Via ‘Adulting 101’
					

Gone are the days of teens not knowing how to change their oil—at least, for students of this Kentucky school.




					www.thedrive.com
				












						Alabama high school football coach goes viral for teaching players how to change a flat tire
					

The Athens (Ala.) football program is doing more than just train players on the field. They’re teaching them life skills off it, too.




					usatodayhss.com


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 21, 2019)

To the OP: 

When you buy business clothes, buy something that can also be easily converted to funeral clothing and religious ceremony clothing. If you are in EMS long enough, you will get invited to other people’s kids baptisms and coworker’s (or their family’s) funerals. After you wear that outfit to interviews, immediately get it dry cleaned and leave it hanging in the plastic bag from the dry cleaner so it doesn’t get dusty or whatever and you can wear it on short notice to a funeral, job interview, etc., as those things pop up.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 22, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> If an applicant isn't astute enough to know that Google can answer the "how to dress for an interview" question I don't know what to tell you.


Yes, but when you Google 'how to dress for an emt interview', look what site is in the top two results:







Furthermore, as we want to our community to grow and be active, we should encourage people to feel comfortable to post questions they have.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 22, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> if @KingCountyMedic's medical director doesn't want to hire me because my car is dirty, because I have been working two jobs to support my family and chase after my toddler who loves making everything a mess, than that's not an agency that I would want to work for.



Not the point I was making at all. He didn't care whether you had a dirty car or not, many folks would say "I have two jobs, a toddler that makes a mess, yada yada yada" tell him your car is dirty as **** and he'd be fine with it.

The point is you are asked a simple question and you answer it truthfully and you're fine. I think it's a great way to easily find out a persons character.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.emsworld.com/article/10708991/how-succeed-interview-process actually has some useful information.  On the attire comment:


> *Dress for Success*
> 
> To be a successful candidate you have to look and feel like a successful candidate. If any instructions on how to dress are provided (work uniform, dress suit, chicken costume) be sure to follow them carefully. If not, the rule is to wear a suit with dress shoes and a nice belt. Don’t forget personal grooming, including avoiding excessive makeup, cologne/perfume and jewelry.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 22, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> Yes, but when you Google 'how to dress for an emt interview', look what site is in the top two results:
> 
> View attachment 4557
> 
> ...


One of my internet pet peeves is after being unable to find a clear or straight answer on Google, going to a forum and then the only answer being "Go to Google"...

Or when you go to Google, and someone posted a question on a forum somewhere 5 years ago asking the exact same question you have, and the only answer was "Ask Google". Well Google sent me here buddy...

I always wore a simple suit and tie. Nothing too fancy, a getup bought at Mens Warehouse. Also regularly worn for church, or other formal events not calling for uniform or black tie level attire (which I dont really have myself lol).
Unfortunately I know next to nothing about womans clothing styles so whatever their equivalent of a suit and tie would be. 

Dont have to break the bank by any means. Make sure its washed and ironed (or taken to the dry cleaners to be pressed even)


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 22, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Wash your car and clean out the inside. Dr. C  used to ask people if their car was clean inside/out and if they said yes he'd go out and look. If you lied about your car being clean you didn't get into school.



Yeah, that's pretty stupid. What if I'm an otherwise great candidate but my definition of a clean car happens to be different than Dr. C's? 



jgmedic said:


> Many FD's do this, one around here gave specific instructions on where and how to park, went outside prior to the beginning of the test, made a list of the cars that were not done properly and then dismissed those people from the process.



I can actually get behind that a lot more than looking to see how clean your car is. The ability to remember and follow basic instructions is a critical skill but one that is surprisingly hard to find, especially among younger folks without a lot of work experience.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 22, 2019)

Remi said:


> Yeah, that's pretty stupid. What if I'm an otherwise great candidate but my definition of a clean car happens to be different than Dr. C's?
> 
> 
> 
> I can actually get behind that a lot more than looking to see how clean your car is. The ability to remember and follow basic instructions is a critical skill but one that is surprisingly hard to find, especially among younger folks without a lot of work experience.


This is exactly why they did it. Their point was if you can't follow something as simple as back your car into a space in the following rows in the following lots, how will you be successful in an academy and on the floor.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> Yeah, that's pretty stupid. What if I'm an otherwise great candidate but my definition of a clean car happens to be different than Dr. C's?
> 
> 
> 
> I can actually get behind that a lot more than looking to see how clean your car is. The ability to remember and follow basic instructions is a critical skill but one that is surprisingly hard to find, especially among younger folks without a lot of work experience.


Again missing my point entirely. Do I have to draw a map with pop up pictures for you guys?

The condition of the car was not the issue. The issue was your honesty in answering the question. This was not asked in every interview over the last 40 years. There were many other types of questions designed to get a read of the applicants character. I guarantee you no other Medical Director in history has done as much for the advancement of pre hospital paramedics than my now retired boss. No other training program could hold a candle to it when Dr. C ran it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2019)

dress Shirt, nice slacks, business colors. No crazy eyewear. Generally works out well.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 23, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Again missing my point entirely. Do I have to draw a map with pop up pictures for you guys?
> 
> The condition of the car was not the issue. The issue was your honesty in answering the question. This was not asked in every interview over the last 40 years. There were many other types of questions designed to get a read of the applicants character. I guarantee you no other Medical Director in history has done as much for the advancement of pre hospital paramedics than my now retired boss. No other training program could hold a candle to it when Dr. C ran it.


No need to get so emotional, dude.  

My post made it pretty clear that I understood it wasn't the cleanliness of the vehicle being questioned, so it looks like you are the one who needs things spelled out.

Guess what? I still think it's a stupid tactic.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

Chaps without buttocks and Mohawks over a denim vest and cowboy boots, festooned with ornamental shrapnel, and a Klingon metal sash. Assert your dominance early.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 24, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Chaps without buttocks and Mohawks over a denim vest and cowboy boots, festooned with ornamental shrapnel, and a Klingon metal sash. Assert your dominance early.
> 
> View attachment 4559


not gonna lie, if someone shows up to an interview with a baldric (which is the proper name for the klingon metal sash), no need to ask any questions, I'm offering the person the job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> not gonna lie, if someone shows up to an interview with a baldric (which is the proper name for the klingon metal sash), no need to ask any questions, I'm offering the person the job.



Too funny. I’d simply turn around and let HR escort them from the building.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 24, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> not gonna lie, *if someone shows up to an interview with a baldric (which is the proper name for the klingon metal sash)*, no need to ask any questions, I'm offering the person the job.



Not sure if I’m impressed or disgusted that you know that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Too funny. I’d simply turn around and let HR escort them from the building.



You would discriminate against someone based upon their cultural attire? How...terrible! I mean, on a serious note, what about a hijab or a turban or Mormon Jesus Jammies?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 24, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> You would discriminate against someone based upon their cultural attire? How...terrible! I mean, on a serious note, what about a hijab or a turban or Mormon Jesus Jammies?


you  know, I was going to say that.... with the Pastafarians being recognized as a religion, with as much validity as any other religion, rejecting someone because of their cultural or religious attire is likely to cause you to be on the losing end of a discrimination lawsuit (in case you were wondering, in the 23rd century, the Church of Trek became a full-blown religion dedicated to Star Trek).

And @Remi, I'll admit I had to look it up... but I knew there was a word for it, I just didn't know what it was called.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 26, 2019)

Found this information online in a paramedics on facebook group.... while not entirely related to how to dress, it does provide some good information from a reported EMS administration. I do not endorse or condemn anything mentioned:


> As an EMS Administrator who has hired well over 200 EMT’s and Paramedics, I’d like to share a little unsolicited advice. Take it or leave it.
> 
> 1. Submit a resume with any application. Make sure it is formal, spaced correctly and with no spelling errors. You’re being considered for a position of great responsibility and authority, if you can’t handle putting together a single document professionally, how can you be trusted with keys to drugs and to run calls?
> 
> ...


----------



## FiremanMike (Aug 26, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> As I understand it,  most places will not be impressed if you show up in cargo pants and black boots.
> 
> I'll admit,  I don't like slacks (mostly the lack of pockets and how tight they are) and I'm not really a fan of blouses.
> 
> ...



Personally, I wear a full suit to interviews, always have.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 30, 2019)

Agreed!


RocketMedic said:


> Chaps without buttocks and Mohawks over a denim vest and cowboy boots, festooned with ornamental shrapnel, and a Klingon metal sash. Assert your dominance early.
> 
> View attachment 4559


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 30, 2019)

Be nice to the hired help.  On the PD, the secretary and the custodian were asked about the appicant.  He would mop the floor, if the applicant just walked over it, he got buzzed.  Say excuse me, is there another way in, walk along the wall, etc, you got his vote.   Point being, everyone you come in contact with is important.

Oh yea, leave your cellphone in the car.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2019)

Dress nice. You don't need a suit, but pressed trousers and shirt. Shined shoes. A jacket and tie for men. 

Bring at least 5 copies of your resume. 

Be able to answer the typical interview questions. Why do you want to work here. What's your biggest strength and weakness. Where do you see yourself in 5 years. 

Always have a question or two to ask. Can be as simple as "can you tell me about the orientation process" or ask about things that are deal breakers for you. I recently interviewed a guy who said he was on the fence until I told him about education reimbursement. 

Pay attention. Make eye contact. Shake hands. Dont fidget. Be prepared for the typical interview questions, including at least one ethics question. 

It's not difficult.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 2, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Dress nice. You don't need a suit, but pressed trousers and shirt. Shined shoes. A jacket and tie for men.
> 
> Bring at least 5 copies of your resume.
> 
> ...



Why so many copies of the resume? And is this still the case if I submitted mine digitally? Should they be in a project kind of plastic protector or paper and staples?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Why so many copies of the resume? And is this still the case if I submitted mine digitally? Should they be in a project kind of plastic protector or paper and staples?


Even if you have uploaded one or already turned one in you should always bring multiple copies to an interview. Everyone at your interview should have your resume in front of them. Since you may not know how many people are at your interview bringing a decent amount is a good option.

I haven’t bothered placing any of my resumes in individual plastic sheets I will keep them all together in some kind of protective case usually a portfolio folder.

I do not do hiring for my company as that is a whole other department for us but I was always told to make sure your resumes are on high quality paper with non-faded black ink.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2019)

Exactly. A resume for everyone at the table. It's usually 3 people at my department. Ops manager, HR rep and me. 

And since we moved into the world of laser printers, paper and print quality isn't really an issue. It was more of a problem with crummy photocopies and originals on onionskin.


----------



## Martyn (Sep 3, 2019)

When I had the interview for my present job, all I was wearing was my underpants and socks...(I was supposed to have a webcam interview but my manager called a few minutes before the kick off to say he'd have to conduct a phone interview as he was stuck on a construction site). As I'd just come off night duty I decided to get comfortable.


----------

